# Heavy Shedding



## BrittsBunny (Apr 19, 2009)

My rabbit is shedding like CRAZY! it's like ALL of his hair is falling out!!!!!! What could be the cause of this?!


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 19, 2009)

please help someone! i am so nervous!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 19, 2009)

It is normal for them to shed a lot at this time of year; all of us have rabbits in heavy sheds right now ; don't freak out 
try to brush him so he won't ingest a lot of it 

if you are talking about huge bald areas that is another story 
but a lot of fur right now is normal


----------



## Spring (Apr 19, 2009)

Is the hair falling out in chunks? Or does it seem like a moult? It's normal for rabbits to have a sometimes heavy moult. For moulting, make sure he has plenty of access to hay and water.

But if it seems to be a skin problem that's causing the hair loss, there may be an issue. Is there any bald patches or flakey skin? Have you noticed any excessive scratching or abnormal behavoir?


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 19, 2009)

His hair comes out in little chunks...but i see no baldness.

Just A LOT and I mean A LOT of hair!! It just doesn't seem to stop! He looks all mangy!

But he's eating, drinking, and being his usual self! 

I put him in his cage next to my bed (to keep an eye on him)...as he chews away at the plastic siding as we speak...

He usually free roams my room, but I am a new rabbit owner and a bit panicked!


----------



## Spring (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh no problem, most of my guys are in similar shape right now! Just shedding out their winter coats, so it can get quite messy!

As long as you don't see any excess scratching, inflamed skin, dandruff, etc. that might indicate an issue, it's mostly likely just a heavy moult.

All you can do is make sure he's well hydrated and is getting lots and lots of fiber (by the means of hay and if he's used to it, veggies). Keep up the brushing too! If the hair is coming out in tuffs, you can lightly pluck it off as well, just be gentle!

Sounds like just a heavy moult to me, nothing to be too concerned about .


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 19, 2009)

*deep breath*

LOL oh man I was thinking I was gonna have to make a midnight run to the vet!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 19, 2009)

I am going to adjust the title and move it to nutrition and behavior. Also going to post some pictures of buns in molts. 

This is one of my girls durring her current molt. I think I have more pictures around.


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 19, 2009)

moulting here as well - dogs and buns heavily. it has been very mild recently where i am tho'


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 19, 2009)

Okay well how long do they molt for?

And there are a couple of bald spots...but they don't look infected or anything? Maybe my roomie and I just plucked out a little too much fur...


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are some picks that I took:

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/BrittPixs/DSC04363.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/BrittPixs/DSC04424.jpg

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y295/BrittPixs/DSC04425.jpg


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 19, 2009)

That is normal 
I think it looks somangy because her undercoat is a different color

I have a few here that look almost that bad....

will try to get a pic of the most mangy looking of my bunch


----------



## anneq (Apr 19, 2009)

My male lop is molting especially heavy right now also - our doe has a lighter coat so it nothing compared to his - every time I walk by him I'm covered in white hair - I groom him and hand-pull the big patches - even though I'm gentle he still gives me that indignant, 'I can manage this, thank-you very much'! look...doesn't bother me, 'cause I sure don't want a bun with hairballs on my hands, lol.


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 19, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> That is normal
> I think it looks somangy because her undercoat is a different color
> 
> I have a few here that look almost that bad....
> ...


Yeah, it's incredible! 

& haha good deal!

But did you read what I wrote about the bald spots? ^


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 19, 2009)

*anneq wrote: *


> My male lop is molting especially heavy right now also - our doe has a lighter coat so it nothing compared to his - every time I walk by him I'm covered in white hair - I groom him and hand-pull the big patches - even though I'm gentle he still gives me that indignant, 'I can manage this, thank-you very much'! look...doesn't bother me, 'cause I sure don't want a bun with hairballs on my hands, lol.



LOL that is great...well not great if they should get a hairball!

Wrangler just gave up today and let my roomie and I pick all over him.My roomiethought it was a blast, and I was like "yeah it's like popping zits" haha!I have been in the process of brushing and plucking at him for the last couple of days. I'll definitely be thrilled when this process is over!


----------



## Amy27 (Apr 19, 2009)

One of mine is going through the same thing. They look awful, hair at all different lengths. I agree with angieluv it looks like the hair is a different color and length but doesn't appear to be a bald spot. Can you see the skin? 

If I remember correctly from previous years this lasts a few weeks. It is a pain and your rabbit will look really mangy. I have been calling Chase mangy and hairy the last few days. She hates to be brushed and is not happy but it will be over soon. It is good you are brushing your rabbit and getting that hair off so she don't lick and ingest it. You don't want your bun to get a hair ball. 

The first time I saw this I also freaked and thought something was wrong. 

Good luck


----------



## Maureen Las (Apr 19, 2009)

if you brushed him or pulled out hair with hands he could have bald spots. 
what you want to watch for is a fine growth that should start coming in in a few weeks .; if the spots remain bald after a few weeks he could have mites but I don't think so; I think that it's abig shed


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks yall so much for the help and patience! I truly was concerned when this all came about! I didn't know that Dwarf bunnies could shed SO MUCH! I'll keep yall posted!


----------



## Bunny_Baby01 (Apr 20, 2009)

Don't worry this is absolutely normal. And if it starts to look patchy in some parts? That comes with it. I think all bunnies are supposed to do that.


----------



## sephira (Apr 20, 2009)

What's the best brush to use on a dutch? Their fur is so slick it's hard to use a slicker brush with good results. Any ideas?


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh man- I'm so glad I came on.... I haven't been on in ages, but Bailee is shedding like MAD! I am drowning in hair.... 

Anyway, Bailee is black but he has a white undercoat.... so he looks just about as mangy as the bunny in those pics.....

Im so glad its normal. But he is super cranky... he lunged at me and drew blood with his nails... he is never like this. 

Is crankiness normal too?!


----------



## BrittsBunny (Apr 20, 2009)

Well mine is a Netherland Dwarf...His shedding has seemed to stop at the moment...now he just looks like a goofball. His top coat is pretty much gone, but it looks like he's wearing a skirt...when will the rest fall out?


----------

